# Carrier 58sta/stx won't start



## alg (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm working on getting my old house ready to rent and have hardly been there the last month except for painting and such.  The other day I switched the t'stat from off to heat and expected to hear the heater kick on fairly quickly.  Nothing happened, so I double checked the program and then manually moved the temp up.

Still nothing, I switched it back to cool and the AC kicked on when I set the temp low enough.  Since the AC came on I'm assuming the access panel is good but I've taken it off and on a couple of times.  I don't see any wires that are lose in the furnace.  The LED in the little portal window was a solid red which I think means it is fine.  I do hear a slight whine coming from the unit and there is a little wheel spinning slowly as long as the power switch is on.

Earlier in the summer the AC died and was replaced, along with a new t'stat.  I pulled the cover on it and looked like the dip switches were set right and the wires hooked up.

Since it is a 30 mile drive I'm hoping to get some ideas to check and hopefully fix myself before I have to wait for a 4 hour repair window at an empty house 

It is a Carrier 58sta/stx that was installed by the builder about 6 years ago.  I checked and the gas valve is on and I didn't see anything else to look at.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 13, 2011)

alg said:


> I'm working on getting my old house ready to rent and have hardly been there the last month except for painting and such.  The other day I switched the t'stat from off to heat and expected to hear the heater kick on fairly quickly.  Nothing happened, so I double checked the program and then manually moved the temp up.
> 
> Still nothing, I switched it back to cool and the AC kicked on when I set the temp low enough.  Since the AC came on I'm assuming the access panel is good but I've taken it off and on a couple of times.  I don't see any wires that are lose in the furnace.  The LED in the little portal window was a solid red which I think means it is fine.  I do hear a slight whine coming from the unit and there is a little wheel spinning slowly as long as the power switch is on.
> 
> ...



( I do hear a slight whine coming from the unit and there is a little wheel spinning slowly as long as the power switch is on.) This little wheel is your draft inducer. The inducer is the first thing to come on when you have a call for heat. This inducer has to come up to speed to make a pressure switch.
 After the pressure switch is made that will start ignition and then gas valve.
 Sounds like the inducer is tight. You might have to take it off and see if you can oil it and get it running free. If it has oilier's on the motor, try putting about 6 drops in each end, let it set for a while and try it.   Paul


----------



## alg (Oct 14, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> ( I do hear a slight whine coming from the unit and there is a little wheel spinning slowly as long as the power switch is on.) This little wheel is your draft inducer. The inducer is the first thing to come on when you have a call for heat. This inducer has to come up to speed to make a pressure switch.
> After the pressure switch is made that will start ignition and then gas valve.
> Sounds like the inducer is tight. You might have to take it off and see if you can oil it and get it running free. If it has oilier's on the motor, try putting about 6 drops in each end, let it set for a while and try it.   Paul


Thanks, I'll give this a try when I'm out at that house next.  Is any particular type of oil better or should I just grab a small can of spray oil from lowes?


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 14, 2011)

alg said:


> Thanks, I'll give this a try when I'm out at that house next.  Is any particular type of oil better or should I just grab a small can of spray oil from lowes?


Use a oil for motors, Like a 20 weight non detergent oil.      Paul


----------

